# Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?



## angelmatz (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo Freunde des Echolots!

Zugegeben, ich bin ein ziemlicher Neuling was Echolote betrifft, allerdings komme ich mir auch als solcher komplett "verhonepipelt" vor.
Seit ich mir vor kurzem ein Ruderboot zugelegt habe, interessiere ich mich für einen "Fischfinder" (Lowrance LMS 522)
Gemäß den Tips in diesem Forum nahm ich u.a. Kontakt mit dem "Echolotzentrum Schlageter" auf. Herr Schlageter war sehr freundlich und beriet mich ausführlich. Laut seinen Aussagen ist die Qualität der Lowrance Echolote absoluter Schrott (was mich sehr verwunderte!).
Er empfahl mir wärmstens den Kauf eines neuen Humminbird Gerätes. Ich glaube ihm schon, dass diese Geräte moderner und besser ist als die Lowrance Technik, allerdings kamen mir die Randinformationen etwas seltsam vor.
Aufgrund der Infos hier im Forum informierte ich mich über den Kauf von Lowrance Echoloten in den USA.
Herr Schlageter riet mir von solch einem Kauf ab, da die amerikanischen Geräte anders seien, als die Deutschen.
Angeblich hätte man auch keine Garantie und müßte bei Problemen das Gerät zurück in die USA schicken!?!
Dies kam mir etwas spanisch vor.
Am gestrigen Tage nahm ich Kontakt mit der Firma Navico GmbH (Hauptvertrieb für Lowrance in Deutschland) auf.
Dort wurde mir das komplette Gegenteil gesagt. Die Geräte sollen absolut baugleich sein (nur der CE-Stempel fehlt!), bei Problemen kann man auch die in den USA gekauften Echolote hier in Deutschland reparieren lassen (insbesondere auch bei Garantieansprüchen). Dafür sei die Fa. Navico zuständig!
Ich kann verstehen, dass Herr Schlageter seine Echolote verkaufen möchte (er lebt ja schließlich davon), aber sollten die Infos der Firma Navico stimmen, so sind seine Aussagen ne' echte Frechheit und einfach falsch.
Ich jedenfalls kann verstehen, dass sich viele Angler ihre Echolote in den USA kaufen, denn die Preisunterschiede sind riesig.
Möglicherweise sollten die deutschen Händler sich mal Gedanken über Ihre Gewinnspannen machen. Natürlich sollen sie auch an den Geräten verdienen, aber die Preisunterschiede zu den amerikanischen Geräten sind in meinen Augen eine Unverschämtheit.
Ich werde mir ein Gerät in den USA kaufen. Bin gespannt, ob ich damit einen Fehler begehe, oder aber nicht?????
Wem soll man denn nun glauben??????

Gruß und "Petri Heil" für alle


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Meine Erfahrung mit Technikgeräten aus den USA :

- Evtl. nur Menüführung auf englisch 

- Vor einigen Jahren kaufte ich ein Autopilot in den USA und machte mich vorher beim hiesigen "Generalimporteur" schlau : 

"Garantie für in den USA gekaufte Geräte ?.... Na klar,Sie müssen das Gerät nur hier "anmelden", und zwar mit der Garantiekarte,welche für Deutschland vorgesehen ist.Diese ist Bestandteil der deutschen Bedienungsanleitung,welche man mir natürlich gerne zusenden würde."

hört sich doch schön an , gelle ?

Nur,als ich das Gerät dann importiert hatte,wurde für das "gerne zusenden" der deutschen Bedienungsanleitung ein Service,der auf einmal 50,-€ kosten sollte.....

Also,man muss doch schon ganz schön genau hinhören,was einen bei solchen Gesprächen nicht erzählt wird.


Uli


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Hallo#h#d

Besitze seit Jahren ein Lowrance X65 und benutze es begeistert. Die Aussage des Herren Schlageter katapultiert Ihn für mich als sogenannten Fachmann ins Aus.

Ist schon interessant wie man im Wettbewerb mit solchen Aussagen versucht seine Preise und Kunden zu halten.:v

Dieses Verhalten ist für mich schon ein Grund niemals in Echolotfragen Kontakt zu Herrn Schlageter aufzunehmen.

Hatte überlegt mit Ihm über den Kauf eines Floatationsuits (Überlebensanzug) für Norwegen zu sprechen, aber das lasse ich wohl besser, sonst ist Sundridge und Baleno wohl auch Schrott und ich muß mir einen bei Armani schneidern lassen.

Gruß Walleyehunter69


----------



## Pilkerknecht (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*



Walleyehunter69 schrieb:


> Hallo#h#d
> 
> :v
> 
> ...


 
Ahoi Walleyehunter69

Den Floatinganzug kannst Du getrost bei Ihm kaufen. Ich habe mir nach seiner Beratung 3 Stück (Frau + Kumpel)gekauft und wir sind voll zufrieden. Auch in Sachen Echolotberatung kann ich nichts Gegenteiliges sagen. 
Bis dato kann ich nur über sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Herrn Schlageter berichten. Trotz alledem nutze ich diverse Suchmaschinen im Netz, um Info´s über Geräte einzuholen, die auf meiner Einkaufsliste stehen.
Muß halt jeder selber Wissen. Das Lowrance auch Garantieleistungen in Deutschland für importierte Geräte anbietet, ist mir neu und ich werde mir mal die oben genannte Firma abspeichern. Denn wie es der Zufall so wollte, ist mein Gerät Lowrance LMS - 527C DF iGPS mit dem Flieger na D gekommen. Deutsches Menü und funzt Tadellos.

Ich wünsche ein schönes Wochenende

Pilkerknecht


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Ich habe meine beiden letzten Lowrance Farbecholote in den USA gekauft. Beide verfügten über eine deutsche Menüführung. Kann man einfach umstellen. Probleme können nur GPS Geräte mit Plotfunktionen machen. Dort sind (waren) immer nur Nordamerikakarten vorinstalliert.
Meine Erfahrungen mit Lowrance sind nicht schlecht. Es sind aber im Grunde Konsumgüter und kaum reparierbar. Sie gehen - oder sie gehen nicht. Wenn sie laufen, dann auch lange.
Ich habe mit den neuen Humminbirds noch keine Erfahrung gemacht. Ich warte aber bei all den eingestellten Bildern noch immer auf Pics,  die das Gerät in Ostsee oder Norwegentiefen gemacht hat.
All die auch hier im Bord eingestellten Bilder kommen aus Binnenseen bis 10m Tiefe.


----------



## Pilkerknecht (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Probleme können nur GPS Geräte mit Plotfunktionen machen. Dort sind (waren) immer nur Nordamerikakarten vorinstalliert.


 
Das könnte sich bis heute geändert haben, denn auf meinem Gerät befindet sich ne vorinstallierte Weltkarte. Sogar Berlin wird angezeigt.#6

Petri Heil & fette Beute


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Dann hat sich auch das noch erledigt.


----------



## Ossipeter (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*



Pilkerknecht schrieb:


> Das könnte sich bis heute geändert haben, denn auf meinem Gerät befindet sich ne vorinstallierte Weltkarte. Sogar Berlin wird angezeigt.#6
> 
> Petri Heil & fette Beute



Heißt das Seekarten weltweit?


----------



## HD4ever (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

das mit den riesigen Preisunterschieden ist momentan sicherlich überall festzustellen ... liegt wohl an einigen Faktoren wie u.a. halt momentan dem teuren € im Gegensatz zum schwächelnden $, die imensen Energiepreise, usw usw usw
sicher ist es da sehr verlockend drüben zu kaufen - muß halt jeder für sich selbst entscheiden .... 
ich hab auch grad mal wieder was geordert, bisher hatte ich bei meinen 2 Bestellungen noch nix mit Zoll usw - mal sehen wie es diesmal wird ...


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Nein, das sind keine wirklichen Karten. Es sind reine Umrißdarstellungen. Optisch ganz nett, der Infogehalt ist aber gleich "0"


----------



## fiskeguide (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Leider geht der amerikanische Bestellweg (Internet)für *internationale Modelle* scheinbar nur bei Lowrance!

Ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf eines 997 SI von Humminbird und unser Einsatzgebiet wird hauptsächlich die Ostsee um Rügen sein. Ich habe bereits im Frühjahr dieses Gerät (amerikanisches Modell) auf der Ostsee im Einsatz gesehen und wahr bis dahin kein Freund der Humminbird Technik(bisher Lowrance). Der Sportsfreund hatte für Schlappe 1800 Euro (incl. Zoll) sich das 997 in Amerika bestellt und hatte "nur" das Problem das alles auf Englisch und auf amerikanischen Maßeinheiten eingestellt war und das Gerät aus unerklärlichen Gründen seine Navionics Seekarte XL3 nicht lesen konnte.

Nach jetzigen Erkenntnisstand ist es leider so das Humminbird zwischen dem amerikanischen und internationalen Modellen unterscheidet. Grund ist ganz klar der globalisierte Markt in dem Himminbird seine Internationalen Dealer bedienen möchte. Laut Product Manual und div. amerikanischer Foren lässt sich da nix softwaretechnisch umstellen. Da hat wohl Herr Schlageter recht. 
Mir ist allerdings nicht ganz klar welche Einstellungen Herr Schlageter meint wenn es um die kundenindividuellen Anpassung/updates bzgl. Bootsgröße, Revier, Motorgröße etc. vor seiner Auslieferung geht. Der von Ihm sonst angebotene Service (Schulung, etc,) geht voll in Ordnung.


Die neue SideImaging Technik ist allerdings schón ein Quantensprung im Sonarbereich. Wir konnten bei 4 Bft. auf der Ostsee und langsamer "Suchfahrt" sehr schnell große Steinansammlungen ausmachen und vor allem war jedesmal klar auf welcher Seite des Bootes sich Was befindet. Bei Wellengang und nur 2 D kann man die Bilder bei Unerfahrenheit auch schnell fehldeuten. Da wird aus einer Sandfläche schnell mal eine vermeintlich fischträchtige Steinpackung. Oder im Süßwasser wird aus einem Baumast eine Ansammlung kapitaler Barsche. 
Die Stellenortung/bewertung selbst ist in Kombination SI / 2 D Technik dadurch unübertroffen. Aber deswegen ist der Fisch noch lange nicht im Boot.

Ein grösseres Problem bei dieser SI Technik wird nach Meinung nach die Installation des Gebers am Boot sein (wenn ich da so an manche "Traumschiffe" in Schaprode bzw. Glowe aud Rügen denke). Im Heckbereich (bei Festeinbau) brauch der Geber viel "ungestörten Raum" um sauber senden/empfangen zu können. Ansonsten nutzt einem die neue Technik nicht viel.


----------



## utzel (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*



angelmatz schrieb:


> Wem soll man denn nun glauben??????


 
Die Frage hast du dir und der "Fachmann" |znaika: ja nun schon selbst beantwortet .
Allerdings gebe ich ihm in dem Punkt Recht, das die amerikanischen Geräte anders sind (im Preis). Mein amerikanisches Gerät hat nämlich nur knapp die Hälfte dessen gekostet was hier dafür verlangt wird :q.
Und warum die Lowrance und Eagle Geräte als Schrott hingestellt werden ist doch auch offensichtlich. Weil es eben bei Humminbird unterschiedliche Versionen gibt und somit ein Selbstimport für die wenigsten lohnt.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*



angelmatz schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des Echolots!
> 
> 
> Gemäß den Tips in diesem Forum nahm ich u.a. Kontakt mit dem "Echolotzentrum Schlageter" auf. Herr Schlageter war sehr freundlich und beriet mich ausführlich. Laut seinen Aussagen ist die Qualität der Lowrance Echolote absoluter Schrott (was mich sehr verwunderte!).
> ...


 
Hallo,

jetzt muss ich auch mal was los werden:

Ich betreibe mein Geschäft schon seit vielen Jahren und musste mir mein Fachwissen hart erarbeiten. Da hilft NIEMAND von den Herstellern!
Deshalb leiste ich mir den Luxus, die Wahrheit zu sagen und jedem Kunden das "Richtige" Gerät zu verkaufen.

Eine Pauschalisierung durch eine Aussage am Telefon, dass dadurch alle Lowrance "Schei...." sind, ist aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und falsch. (Ich verkaufe MASSEN an Lowrance, aber nur für den entsprechenden Einsatzzweck)
Jeder, der eine meiner Onlineschulungen oder meine Vorträge gehört hat, sollte dieser Aussage Recht geben. Das ich damit polarisiere, ist gewollt!
Sehr gerne höre ich Kommentare von den Teilnehmern des Meeresanglertreffens in Berlin, wo ich mir sehr viel Mühe gegeben habe, die Technik näher zu bringen und zu erklären. (Warum bin ich für nächstes Jahr wieder eingeladen worden, wenn alles falsch ist?)

Mich rufen jeden Tag Kunden an, die diese hervorragenden Lowranceecholote aus den Staaten gekauft haben und vor der Frage stehen, warum bestimmte Dinge nicht funktionieren. Dazu sollte sich vielleicht der nette Mitarbeiter von Navico äußern. Ebenfalls möchte ich alle Forenteilnehmer mit Ihren Geräten aus Amerika bitten, diese über die Firma Navico zu reklamieren. Das wird nämlich sehr interessant. Bis jetzt hat es die nämlich kein bisschen interessiert, wenn das Gerät aus den Staaten kam. 
Außerdem kann man sich natürlich sicher sein, das die Firma Navico unglaublich ehrliche Aussagen macht am Telefon bezüglich der technischen Ausstattung.

Ich biete JEDEM an, mich anzurufen und sich ein Bild davon zu machen, was ich erzähle und wie solch ein Kommentar zu Stande kommt. 
Manchmal kommt mir hier das ganze wie Stille Post vor und nicht wie in einer sachlich korrekten Diskussion. 

Ach so: Ich rufe jetzt mal Navico an und stelle den Herren zur Rede

Tel. 05255 934700.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Wir veranstalten am 

*12.7.2008*

im Angelcenter Grünheide (in der Nähe von Berlin) eine große Echolotvorführung und Schulung (Termin und Adresse unter www.echolotzentrum.de).
Der Kritiker aus dem ersten Kommentar ist herzlich eingeladen an dieser Veranstaltung kostenfreí teilzunehmen. Ebenfalls bringe ich zum Vergleich einige amerikanische Geräte zum Testen mit. (Da wird aber gestaunt!)
Der theoretische Teil wird ca. 3 Stunden beanspruchen und dann geht es auf den See. Dort fahren wir in kleinen Gruppen mit einem Schlauchboot umher und zeigen verschiedene Geräte und Techniken. 

Thomas Schlageter  Tel. 05255 934700


----------



## Jirko (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

hallo angelmatz #h

ohne jetzt näher auf deine aussagen eingehen zu wollen, interessiert mich aber dennoch eine frage ganz speziell: warum vertraust du den aussagen von navico mehr? es kann doch auch gut möglich sein, dass herr schlageter recht hat (obwohl er deine aussage sicherlich nicht so hart am telefon vermittelt hat) und dir der ansprechpartner bei navico das blaue vom himmel verspricht? #h


----------



## Echolotzentrum (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Ich habe jetzt ein offizielles telefonisches Statement von Herrn Nils Toss, Geschäftsführer von Navico (Lowrance, Eagle, Simrad, usw.):

Die Firma Navico Deutschland ist nicht der zuständige Ansprechpartner für in Amerika gekaufte Echolote. 

Der Verkäufer der Ware ist der Handelspartner für Garantie und Serviceleistungen. Deutsche Vertriebsgesellschaften (z.B ThinkBig) sind nicht für die Abwicklung solcher zuständig. 

Käufer wenden sich bitte direkt an den amerikanischen Händler. Auch besteht für die Firma Navico keine Rechtspflicht zur Einlösung.
Auch gibt es nur eine einjährige Gewährleistung für diese Echolote.

Bei Fragen: Tel. 05255 934700

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## dtnorway (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Da drängt sich mir auch eine Frage auf. Warum kaufen soviele ihre Echolote(Lowrance) in den Staaten und haben überhaupt keine Probs damit? Auch mit Gps-Geräten.|kopfkrat
Ein guter Bekannter von mir hat sich vor ein paar Wochen, ein Lowrance Echolot mit Kartenplotter aus den Staaten schicken lassen. Das gab es zu diesem Zeitpunkt auf dem Deutschen Markt noch gar nicht. Es sollte eigentlich Probleme damit geben, hat er sich sagen lassen. Nun ist er aus Norwegen zurück und es funzt alles einwandfrei. Deutsche Menüführung, alles da was es hier nicht auch geben würde an dem Gerät. Wieso denn das? Darf ja eigentlich dann nicht sein.|kopfkrat

Mir ist es eigentlich Wurscht was welche Firma sagt. Die einen so die andern so. Wem soll man denn glauben? Ich persönlich verlasse mich da lieber auf Aussagen von Anglern die längere praktische Erfahrungen mit dem jeweiligen Gerät haben. Das ist besser als irgend welche Verkaufsgespräche. Über das Gerät meiner Begierde kann ich mich auch im I-Net noch zusätzlich informieren. Da steht ja nun weiss Gott genug und bis ins Detail beschrieben.

Eins möchte ich hier noch sagen. Ich bewerte hier niemanden. Dies ist eine allg. Aussage!


----------



## Fishzilla (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Auszug:
Dort wurde mir das komplette Gegenteil gesagt. Die Geräte sollen absolut baugleich sein (nur der CE-Stempel fehlt!), bei Problemen kann man auch die in den USA gekauften Echolote hier in Deutschland reparieren lassen (insbesondere auch bei Garantieansprüchen). Dafür sei die Fa. Navico zuständig!
Das sind so Sachen, die ich nicht verstehe.
Billiger einkaufen und wenn das Teil kaputt geht, den deutschen Service als völlig selbstverständlich und noch als kostenlos betrachten.
Ich kann verstehen, dass Herr Schlageter seine Echolote verkaufen möchte (er lebt ja schließlich davon), aber sollten die Infos der Firma Navico stimmen, so sind seine Aussagen ne' echte Frechheit und einfach falsch.
Genauso falsch, wie deine Behauptung.
Ich jedenfalls kann verstehen, dass sich viele Angler ihre Echolote in den USA kaufen, denn die Preisunterschiede sind riesig.
Möglicherweise sollten die deutschen Händler sich mal Gedanken über Ihre Gewinnspannen machen. Natürlich sollen sie auch an den Geräten verdienen, aber die Preisunterschiede zu den amerikanischen Geräten sind in meinen Augen eine Unverschämtheit.
Ich werde mir ein Gerät in den USA kaufen. Bin gespannt, ob ich damit einen Fehler begehe, oder aber nicht?????
Wem soll man denn nun glauben??????
Ich kann mich noch daran entsinnen, das mein damaliges Lot, ein Lowrance x71 leicht defekt war.
Wurde vom deutschen Händler kommentarlos gegen ein neues durchgetauscht, obwohl es schon ein halbes Jahr alt war. 

Mein jetziges noch Lot ist von Eagle, ein FishMark 640C aus den USA.
Wenn das Teil im Betrieb ist, sind ständig Störgeräusche im Radio und UKW-Funk zu hören, das nicht leise.
Bei meinen Kollegen mit der deutschen Version ist alles Mucksmäuschenstill. 
Zufall oder nicht.
Wenn ich mir ein neues Lot kaufe, dann ein deutsches mit den mir gewohnten Service und einer deutschen unmissverständlichen Beschreibung.


----------



## Nordlicht (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer der Ware ist der Handelspartner für Garantie und Serviceleistungen. Deutsche Vertriebsgesellschaften (z.B ThinkBig) sind nicht für die Abwicklung solcher zuständig.



Hat nicht am Anfang des Jahres Cebbra den Vertrieb komplett übernommen ?
Wurde mir damals von Moritz in KK so gesagt |kopfkrat


----------



## Echolotzentrum (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*



dtnorway schrieb:


> Da drängt sich mir auch eine Frage auf. Warum kaufen soviele ihre Echolote(Lowrance) in den Staaten und haben überhaupt keine Probs damit? Auch mit Gps-Geräten.|kopfkrat
> Ein guter Bekannter von mir hat sich vor ein paar Wochen, ein Lowrance Echolot mit Kartenplotter aus den Staaten schicken lassen. Das gab es zu diesem Zeitpunkt auf dem Deutschen Markt noch gar nicht. Es sollte eigentlich Probleme damit geben, hat er sich sagen lassen. Nun ist er aus Norwegen zurück und es funzt alles einwandfrei. Deutsche Menüführung, alles da was es hier nicht auch geben würde an dem Gerät. Wieso denn das? Darf ja eigentlich dann nicht sein.|kopfkrat
> 
> Mir ist es eigentlich Wurscht was welche Firma sagt. Die einen so die andern so. Wem soll man denn glauben? Ich persönlich verlasse mich da lieber auf Aussagen von Anglern die längere praktische Erfahrungen mit dem jeweiligen Gerät haben. Das ist besser als irgend welche Verkaufsgespräche. Über das Gerät meiner Begierde kann ich mich auch im I-Net noch zusätzlich informieren. Da steht ja nun weiss Gott genug und bis ins Detail beschrieben.
> ...


 
Hallo,

das mit dem Bekannten finde ich lustig:

Wahrscheinlich ist der Herr M...er aus Paderborn gemeint, der sich ein Festplatten LCX (mit Amerikanischer Hintergrundkarte, deshalb werden die auch nicht in Deutschland verkauft) in Amerika gekauft hat, welches aber nicht funktioniert hat und mich um Rat fragte. Außerdem brauchte er so günstig wie möglich eine deutsche Anleitung.

Stimmt´s, Dirk?

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Echolotzentrum (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Hat nicht am Anfang des Jahres Cebbra den Vertrieb komplett übernommen ?
> Wurde mir damals von Moritz in KK so gesagt |kopfkrat


 
Die Firma Cebbra hat den Vertrieb nicht gewonnen, sondern verloren. Der alleinige Distributor ist die Firma THINK BIG.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## angelmatz (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Hallo Ihr "angelverrückten"!

Erstmal zu Jirkos Kommentar:

Falls es für Dich nicht richtig rübergekommen ist, ich weiß nicht wem ich glauben soll!!!!(lies mal den letzten Satz!)

Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich den "Beitrag" ja geschrieben.
Möglicherweise sollte ich es ja nochmal deutlich sagen, dass sowohl Herr Schlageter, aber auch Navico die Wahrheit sagen können.

Zu Herrn Schlageter möchte ich noch folgendes sagen:

Mir liegt es fern ihn als Lügner o.ä. zu bezeichnen, seine Ausführungen waren freundlich, sehr interessant und für einen Echolotanfänger gut verständlich. Es bestehen meinerseits an seiner fachlichen Qualifikation und "am Dienst am Kunden" keine Bedenken. Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich wirklich vor, mir bei Ihm im Shop ein Gerät zu kaufen.
Was aber soll ein "Echolotanfänger" denken, wenn er zwei völlig verschiedene Aussagen zu bewerten hat?
Nach einem Gespräch mit einem befreundeten Angler, Euren Kommentaren hier im Forum und den preisvergleichen mit den amerikansichen Geräten entschied ich mich zum Kauf in den USA.
Hauptgrund ist natürlich auch, dass ich leider kein Dukatenschei..... bin und mittlerweile jeder Euro hart verdient sein will.
Warum also das Doppelte bezahlen????????

Nicht, dass hier wieder was falsch verstanden werde, ich ruder in keinerlei Weise zurück! Ich weiß wirklich nicht wer hier die richtigen Angaben gemacht hat.
Schlageter oder Navico????


Das Angebot von Herrn Schlageter (12.7.) finde ich sehr freundlich. Falls Sie dazu stehen, senden Sie mir doch bitte eine PN mit Meldezeit und Ort. Sollte es mir zeitlich möglich sein, werde ich ganz bestimmt kommen!

Bezüglich "aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen" möchte ich noch folgendes sagen:

Im Rahmen des Gespräches äußerten Sie doch, dass die Entwicklung bei Lowrance stehengeblieben ist und dass die Lowrance-Geräte im Vergleich zu der neuen Technik von Humminbird nur Schrott sind. Das war Ihre Aussage.
Die Lowrance-Technik sei völlig veraltet, sie würde nicht mal annähernd an die Humminbird-Technik heranreichen. (Sie nannten das Beispiel mit dem Leichenfund)
Reparaturen amerikanischer Geräte würden nicht in Deutschland erfolgen. Usw.

Für einen Neukunden wie mich entstand der Eindruck, dass Sie unbedingt einen neuen Kunden werben wollten. Das ist für mich natürlich nachvollziehbar, denn Sie leben ja schließlich (u.a.) vom Verkauf der Geräte. 
Hört man dann später von einem (offensichtlich) anderen Fachmann das genaue Gegenteil Ihrer Aussagen, kommt man schon ins Grübeln.
Ist doch verständlich, oder??????

Ich werde jedenfalls in der kommenden Woche nochmals mit Navico Kontakt aufnehmen. Leider habe ich mir den Namen des ersten Telefonats nicht aufgeschrieben. Werde auch vom kommenden Gespräch berichten!

Zum Schluß ganz herzlichen Dank an alle für die rege Beteiligung/ Reaktion auf meine Frage.

Gruß und "Petri Heil" für alle!


----------



## angelmatz (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Die Firma Cebbra hat den Vertrieb nicht gewonnen, sondern verloren. Der alleinige Distributor ist die Firma THINK BIG.
> 
> Thomas Schlageter


 
Mir wurde gesagt, dass der alleinige Distributor für Deutschland (ich hoffe der Deutschlandvertrieb ist gemeint) die Firma Navico sei! Aussage des Mitarbeiters im ersten Telefonat.
Auf der Homepage von Lowrance steht übrigens auch die Fa. Navico, als zuständiger Partner in Deutschland. Von Think Big ist nichts zu finden.


Soviel zu "wem soll man glauben"!!!!!!

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Das mit ThinkBig stimmt, die haben jetzt den Vertrieb in Deutschland. Konnte man vor kurzem bei cebbra/Stollenwerk schöne Schnäppchen beim Lowranceausverkauf machen.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Hallo,

am letzten Samstag war ich in Österreich am Mondsee und habe die österreichische Wasserrettung geschult.

Dabei ist die Rede auf die Standard Echolote gekommen, die im Vergleich zu den Side Imaging Geräten vollkommen unbrauchbar sind. (Hat die Polizei auch gesagt)
Vergleichen wir jetzt die Geräte mit dieser Technik und die Geräte von Lowrance, kommen diese lange nicht mehr mit. Auch die QuadraBeam Technik ist weiter. Bevor jetzt wieder falsch interpretiert wird: Da jeder letztendlich ein anderes Gerät braucht (z.B. gibt es für Norwegen keine großen Alternativen) und auch der Preis nicht vergessen werden darf, kommt auch wieder Lowrance in Betracht.
Da Sie übrigens ein intensives 30! Minuten Gespräch zusammenfassen mit dem Resultat, das Sie es in Amerika gekauft haben, läßt mich nachdenklich werden. Vielleicht hätten wir die Livevorführung vorher machen sollen. Denn soweit ich mich an dieses Gespräch erinnern kann, war das Lowrance definitv die falsche Wahl für Sie.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## dtnorway (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das mit dem Bekannten finde ich lustig:
> 
> ...



Was ist denn daran lustig? Personen spielen erstmal eine untergeordnete Rolle. Wichtig ist mir dabei der Fakt ansich. Und da hast Du eben nicht ganz recht.
Hast Du ihm nen Rat gegeben mit dem er auch etwas anfangen konnte? Und zu Deiner weiteren Belustigung haben wir das "Problem" auch gelöst und das mit meinem X-136DF-Wissen. War einfach nur eine Verkabelungsfrage. Ich war persönlich dabei als das GPS des Gerätes inkl. meiner Nauthic Path-Karte sowas von funktionierte. Aber das denke ich mir ja sicherlich nur aus um Dir hier einen reinzuwürgen. Es gibt absolut nichts was mir ferner liegt. Mit diesem Thema bin ich Gott sei Dank durch!


----------



## angelmatz (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Hallo Herr Schlageter,

natürlich haben Sie Recht, dass unser Gespräch ca. 30 Minuten dauerte. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich auch noch nichts gekauft. Es ist richtig, dass man ein so ausführliches Gespräch nicht so einfach hier schriftlich zusammenfassen kann. Wollte ich ja auch gar nicht.
Sie kamen zum Schluß, dass das von mir avisierte 527 absolut nicht tauglich wäre. Besser wäre das 522. Noch besser wäre aber ein Gerät von Humminbird (797??). Zugegeben wieder kurz zusammengefaßt.
Es bleibt aber dabei, als "Neukunde" holt man sich verschiedene Meinungen von Fachleuten ein und man hört " hü und hott".
Das man da ins Zweifeln kommt ist doch ganz klar, oder?????

Gruß, Matze


----------



## Echolotzentrum (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*



dtnorway schrieb:


> Was ist denn daran lustig? Personen spielen erstmal eine untergeordnete Rolle. Wichtig ist mir dabei der Fakt ansich. Und da hast Du eben nicht ganz recht.
> Hast Du ihm nen Rat gegeben mit dem er auch etwas anfangen konnte? Und zu Deiner weiteren Belustigung haben wir das "Problem" auch gelöst und das mit meinem X-136DF-Wissen. War einfach nur eine Verkabelungsfrage. Ich war persönlich dabei als das GPS des Gerätes inkl. meiner Nauthic Path-Karte sowas von funktionierte. Aber das denke ich mir ja sicherlich nur aus um Dir hier einen reinzuwürgen. Es gibt absolut nichts was mir ferner liegt. Mit diesem Thema bin ich Gott sei Dank durch!


Hallo,

das Problem ist die Person, die als Beispiel genommen wurde.

Jeder von uns muss heutzutage hart für sein Geld arbeiten. Das musst du und ich auch. Trotzdem habe ich immer ein schlechtes Gefühl, wenn ich mich lange beraten lasse und dann sowieso woanders kaufe. Auch unser Händlerkollege Angelsport Schulz kennt das und wird das bestätigen. Warum nehmen demnächst Autohäuser Geld für Probefahrten? Weil der Service in Anspruch genommen wird und dann woanders günstig gekauft wird.
Wenn etwas kaputt ist, sind wir wieder gut genug und können helfen. Genauso auch in diesem Fall.

Nur: So ein Mensch warst du nie und hast dich auch nie so verhalten. Du bist immer DEINEM Geschäft treu geblieben und hast für Service auch den einen oder anderen Euro mehr bezahlt. Deshalb wundert mich auch deine Reaktion.

Zum Thema Distibutor: Die Firma ThinkBig ist bereits seit vielen Jahren ein zuverlässiger Partner von Lowrance und wird wahrscheinlich erschaudern, wenn Navico so etwas am Telefon leugnen würde. Ich will hoffen, das ein neuer Mitarbeiter solche Aussagen macht. Denn Herr Nils Toss (Oberchef) hat sich eben ganz anders geäußert. Der kennt Thinkbig.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Echolotzentrum (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*



angelmatz schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Schlageter,
> 
> natürlich haben Sie Recht, dass unser Gespräch ca. 30 Minuten dauerte. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich auch noch nichts gekauft. Es ist richtig, dass man ein so ausführliches Gespräch nicht so einfach hier schriftlich zusammenfassen kann. Wollte ich ja auch gar nicht.
> Sie kamen zum Schluß, dass das von mir avisierte 527 absolut nicht tauglich wäre. Besser wäre das 522. Noch besser wäre aber ein Gerät von Humminbird (797??). Zugegeben wieder kurz zusammengefaßt.
> ...


 
Es gibt in diesem Bereich unumstößliche Argumente, die man mit Erfahrung nicht leugnen kann. Voraussetzung dafür ist aber Neutralität und Fachwissen. Jeder der mich von meinem Vorträgen kennt, wird diese Eigenschaften bestätigen.
Diese Neutralität erwarten Sie doch nicht etwa am Telefon von Navico? 

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Jirko (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

@angelmatz - alles klar :m #6

das thema navico / think big hängt meines wissens nach folgendermaßen zusammen: think big hat den vertrieb von lowrance-loten hier in D inne... und bezieht diese von navico, einem in N sitzendem unternehmen, welches aus ner fusion aus simrad, lowrance / eagle und navman entstanden ist #h


----------



## Lonny (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Hallo,

Kurze und Knappe Antwort ich würde auch ein Humminbird vorziehen !!! Ich habe auch sehr lange überlegt mir eins aus der usa zu Kaufen da es hir ja schon mehr als einmal besprochen worden war Ok der preisunterscheit ist nicht zu Verachten doch ich ha be mich dan doch dagegen entschieden ! Und noch mal zum Echolot Zentrum ich habe mit Thomas schon einige Stunden am telefon Verbracht :q Und wurde immer Super Beraten #6



grüße: Daniel


----------



## Kampfknödel (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Bingo - Humminbird wäre auch mein Favorit. Ein Amerika Gerät würde auch für mich in Frage kommen - aber diese Alternative stellt sich für mich frühestens im nä. Jahr. Bis dahin werde ich noch eingehend diese Themen studieren - danke schonmal in vorab.

Habe bei Firma Schlageter auch schon eingekauft - der Mann hat mir doppelt so teure Stiefel gesandt weil die einfachen nicht auf Lager waren und mittelfristig nicht zur Verfügung standen. Der Service ist in diesem Hause ist also absolut vorbildlich - das sollte man eben auch beachten. Für Leute die Probleme mit dem Englischen haben und technisch etwas unbeholfen sind, kann ein Importgerät kaum eine Alternative darstellen. Im übrigen glaube ich fest daran, dass auch bei Echoloten und Kombis die Preise mittelfristig purzeln denn was die Importe mit uns anstellen, ist schon eine Art Wegelagerei. Daher verstehe ich auch die Abwanderung vieler Kaufwillige in die Staaten. Ich kann mir aber auch vorstellen, dass man mit Herrn Schlageter handeln kann - wenn auch nicht auf amerikanische Preisverhältnisse. Kurzum - ein deutsches Gerät  zu den offerierten Preisen - NO!

Ein erholsames WE und beste Geschäfte wünscht Euch

KK


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Hallo,

ich bin selbst USA- Besteller, habe kürzlich ein E.- Teil für meinen AB und einen Plotter Lowrance globalmap 5300C bei www.boats.net bestellt.

Zum Preis:
beide Teile hätten mich zusammen hier in D 939.- Euro gekostet (629.- Plotter + 310.- für´s E.- Teil), Preis aus USA inkl. Versand, Zoll, Umsatzsteuer usw. = 580.- Euro |bigeyes

Zum Plotter:
das Gerät ist absolut identisch mit dem hier verkauften... Weltkarte hinterlegt, deutsche Menüführung usw., alles enthalten.
Im Übrigen kann man auf www.lowrance.com unter "Downloads" die jeweils neueste Software für sein Gerät herunterladen. Dort wird auch erklärt, welche Neuerungen/ Verbesserungen in der neuesten Release gegenüber der vorherigen implementiert sind.
Im konkreten Fall des 5300C steht dort u. A.:
Added Greek language 
Added Polish language 

Für mich heißt das ganz klar, dass auf jedem Gerät, egal wo gekauft, immer alle zum Kaufzeitpunkt verfügbaren Menüsprachen enthalten sind. "Exoten" werden dann im Laufe der Zeit mit Updates nachgeliefert.
Zumindest im Bezug auf Lowrance glaube ich daher nicht an spezielle "Europa- Versionen", die angeblich irgendwelche Features enthalten sollen, welche in USA gekaufte Geräte nicht aufweisen #d

Service:
von hiesigen Händlern wird es häufig so dargestellt, dass man "drüben" zwar günstig kaufen kann, ansonsten aber "im Regen steht"... wieder #d 
Was hier als "bester Service" gilt, ist in USA lange Normalität! Alle meine Anfragen wurden schnellstens beantwortet, in dortige Websites sind z. T. "Live- chats" eingebaut, über die man zu den Geschäftszeiten (Zeitverschiebung beachten!) die Service- Mitarbeiter direkt kontaktieren kann usw.
Ich habe von boats.net alle 2 Tage automatisch eine mail- Benachrichtigung über den aktuellen Bestellstatus bekommen, Online- Tracking nach Versand ist selbstverständlich. Die reine Versandzeit war 4 Tage plus 3 Tage, in denen das Paket beim deutschen Zoll begutachtet wurde...

So lange der Dollarkurs derart günstig für uns ist, sehe ich keine Veranlassung, hier in D zu kaufen, dafür muss ich zu hart für meine Kohle arbeiten 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Heiko112 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Mich rufen jeden Tag Kunden an, die diese hervorragenden Lowranceecholote aus den Staaten gekauft haben und vor der Frage stehen, warum bestimmte Dinge nicht funktionieren. Dazu sollte sich vielleicht der nette Mitarbeiter von Navico äußern. Ebenfalls möchte ich alle Forenteilnehmer mit Ihren Geräten aus Amerika bitten, diese über die Firma Navico zu reklamieren. Das wird nämlich sehr interessant. Bis jetzt hat es die nämlich kein bisschen interessiert, wenn das Gerät aus den Staaten kam.
> 
> Tel. 05255 934700.



Also mein Echolot aus den USA habe ich nach Think big geschickt (Dortmund) und die haben den Rest übernommen. Kostete mich den Versand nach Dortmund und nicht mehr. (Garantiefall)
Gerät war nach 3 Wochen wieder bei mir.

Möchte dann jetzt doch mal ein paar konkrete Antworten vom Echolotzentrum

1. Ich kaufe ein Lowrance bei euch und das geht in der Garantiezeit kaputt. Was ist dann der weitere Weg meines Echo`s nachdem ich den Schaden bei euch gemeldet habe.

2 Welche Funktionen klappen nicht in Deutschland die aber in den USA funktionieren

3 Es ist doch richtig das ich als Kunde der in den USA kauft und aus dem EU ausland bestelle 2 Jahre garantie bekomme oder??

Heiko


----------



## utzel (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*



hausmeisterkrause schrieb:


> Service:
> von hiesigen Händlern wird es häufig so dargestellt, dass man "drüben" zwar günstig kaufen kann, ansonsten aber "im Regen steht"... wieder #d
> Was hier als "bester Service" gilt, ist in USA lange Normalität! Alle meine Anfragen wurden schnellstens beantwortet, in dortige Websites sind z. T. "Live- chats" eingebaut, über die man zu den Geschäftszeiten (Zeitverschiebung beachten!) die Service- Mitarbeiter direkt kontaktieren kann usw.
> So lange der Dollarkurs derart günstig für uns ist, sehe ich keine Veranlassung, hier in D zu kaufen, dafür muss ich zu hart für meine Kohle arbeiten
> ...


 
Ganz genau so ist es Werner #6 nur kann ich persönlich das auch von den Asiaten und Australiern behaupten. 
Das sollte eigentlich auch selbstverständlich sein.



@Echolotzentrum

Hat sich der Navico Mitarbeiter auch zum Thema US-Versionen bei Lowrance geäußert ?

Wenn es denn Unterschiede gibt, worin bestehen diese dann ? Nehmen wir doch mal das Beispiel LMS 527. Mal vom fehlenden CE-Zeichen abgesehen, können Sie das doch mal kurz hier erläutern. Eine Fahrt nach Berlin extra zu einem Vortrag ist mir "Sparossi"|uhoh: dann doch zu teuer.


----------



## Heiko112 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Zu Pkt. 3.
> 
> Nein, da Du zu den Geschäftsbedingungen des USA-Shops einkaufst - nicht zu denen des Landes, in dem Du gerade wohnst In Japan, z.B. gibt es überhaupt keine gesetzliche Garantie
> 
> Martin




Also ich hatte 2 Jahre Garantie nach 1,5 Jahren konnte ich mein Gerät nicht mehr einschalten und es wurde auf Garantie (beigelegte Rechnung) anstandslos repariert.

Der Shop begründete es mit dem das die Rechnung nach mir in Deutschland geschickt wurde, habe ich 2 Jahre garantie.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Hier das offizielle schriftliche Statement von Navico und ThinkBig:

Auf Nachfrage erklären die Firma Navico, Inhaberin der Marken Lowrance und Eagle und die Firma Think Big, verantwortlicher Distributor im Angelsportbereich:



Alle Navico Geräte genießen grundsätzlich einen weltweiten Garantieanspruch auf Basis der jeweils gültigen, rechtlichen Garantiebestimmungen der Region, in der die Geräte erworben wurden (Americas/APAC = 12 Monate; EMEA = 24 Monate).
Der Kunde muss einen eventuellen Anspruch dem Händler gegenüber mitteilen, bei dem gekauft wurde.
Jedes Navico zur Reparatur überlassene Gerät wird einer Seriennummer-Prüfung unterzogen. Ist keine Seriennummer erkennbar, besteht kein Garantieanspruch.
Identifizierte Grauimporte werden nur gegen Rechnungsbeleg und Zolleinfuhr-Beleg repariert (das gilt auch für den Fall, dass das Gerät Ausrüstungsbestandteil eines Bootes war). 
Wer Geräte ohne CE-Kennzeichen innerhalb der EU in den Verkehr bringt (zum Weiterverkauf) begeht eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.
Fa. ThinkBig


----------



## utzel (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*



utzel schrieb:


> @Echolotzentrum
> 
> Hat sich der Navico Mitarbeiter auch zum Thema US-Versionen bei Lowrance geäußert ?
> 
> Wenn es denn Unterschiede gibt, worin bestehen diese dann ? Nehmen wir doch mal das Beispiel LMS 527. Mal vom fehlenden CE-Zeichen abgesehen, können Sie das doch mal kurz hier erläutern. Eine Fahrt nach Berlin extra zu einem Vortrag ist mir "Sparossi"|uhoh: dann doch zu teuer.


 
Na ja, keine Antwort ist dann wohl auch eine Antwort.


----------



## BSZocher (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Hier das offizielle schriftliche Statement von Navico und ThinkBig:
> 
> Auf Nachfrage erklären die Firma Navico, Inhaberin der Marken Lowrance und Eagle und die Firma Think Big, verantwortlicher Distributor im Angelsportbereich:
> 
> ...



Ordentlich erworben in "Sonstwo auf der Welt", ebenso eingeführt mit Zoll und allem drum und dran besteht also mind. für die Garantiezeit des "Sonstwo auf der Welt" auch in D Garantieanspruch...... so verstehe ich das jetzt.

Mein 527er C/DF iGPS aus MEXICO  arbeitet hier in D, in NL, in DK und auch in Norwegen einwandfrei sogar in der jeweiligen Landessprache wenn ich möchte |supergri


----------



## alex82 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Hallo Leute,
mein 3 Monate altes Lowrance Echolot ist leider defekt. (In D gekauft) Nun sagte mir der Händler dass es eingeschickt wird zu Navico ?! Auf meine Frage wie lange das denn so dauert, teilte er mir mit : Wenns nicht am Geber liegt, kanns länger dauern. Beim letzten Kunden hat es wohl 5 Monate gedauert. Das ist doch wohl nicht sein Ernst oder? Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Oder auch positive? Was kann ich in einem solchen Fall tun?
 Grüße  Alex


----------



## Pilotfisch55 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Hallo an alle Angel- und Norwegenfreunde,
wer schon mal im Angelurlaub in Norwegen gewesen ist, der weiß, dass man ohne richtiges Equipment leider immer wieder am großen Fang vorbeischippert. Auf meinen vergangenen Angelreisen war daher mein Echolot von Lowrance immer eine 100%-ige Angelegenheit. Oftmals ist es jedoch so, dass man in seinem Urlaubsgebiet immer ein paar Stellen ausfindig macht, an denen man gut fängt - diese Stellen jedoch wiederzufinden ist nicht immer ganz einfach. Aber auch Nebel und Dunkelheit können manchmal ganz hinderlich sein…. Was ist also noch besser als ein Echolot? Ein Echolot mit GPS! Daher hab ich mich in diesem Jahr entschlossen, das Lowrance LCX-28C HD zu kaufen. Natürlich nicht, ohne vorher einen Preisvergleich gemacht zu haben. Das Gerät erstand ich letztendlich kostengünstiger ohne jegliche Probleme aus den USA. Die Menüführung kann in verschiedenen Sprachen gewählt werden – auch Deutsch. Das einzige Manko ist die Bedienungsanleitung – die bekommt man nur in Englisch. Beim Anschließen des Gerätes ergab sich lediglich (wie Dirk schon feststellte) ein Verkabelungsproblem, welches wir Angler selbst gelöst haben und welches in keinster Weise auf die Funktion des Gerätes an sich zurückzuführen war. Das Gerät sollte später  in einen tragbaren Koffer integriert werden, der unter anderem drei Akkus beinhaltet (12Ah , 12Ah & 18Ah). 12Ah für Ryobi.12Ah für
Dendou Maru.18Ah für das LCX. Alle Akkus sind ausreichend für einen Angeltag 
von etwa 9 Stunden.
Bis dahin gab es nicht wirklich Probleme… Diese ergaben sich erst beim Kauf der dazu adäquaten Karte von Navionics. Meine Wahl fiel auf eine Platinum-Card (super!) die explizit (auf der amerikanischen Homepage von Navionics zu finden) zu meinem Gerät kompatibel ist. Diese Karte wollte ich in Deutschland kaufen und wand mich über meinen Händler an Think Big, die diese Platinum-Karten unter ‚Unser Angebot‘ auch anboten. Diese Karte war dort fast 4 Wochen bestellt. Auf telefonische Nachfrage wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass die Karten angeblich von deutschen Händlern noch nicht an den Kunden ausgehändigt werden, weil dies noch zu Abstürzen und Defekten beim Gerät führen könne. Trotz des Hinweises, dass ich bereits im Besitz des passenden Gerätes bin, und mich über die Kompatibilität bei Navionics informiert hatte, bekam ich die Karte nicht. (nicht lieferbar, nicht lieferbar….). Ich wand mich an einen anderen Händler (der Urlaub rückte ja immer näher) im Raum Augsburg und bekam die gewünschte Karte innerhalb einer Woche! Das Problem mit der englischen Bedienungsanleitung löste sich übrigens auch (ich hatte bei einem örtlichen Händler lediglich nach der Möglichkeit eines Erwerbs der Anleitung in deutsch gefragt): die kostengünstigste Variante bot mir meine Tochter, die mir als Fachübersetzerin für Englisch eine komplette Übersetzung ins Deutsche lieferte. Aber auch ohne diese ist das Gerät ‚kinderleicht‘ zu bedienen. Übrigens: es gab weder Abstürze noch sonst irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Gerät… Das war eine Investition für viele noch kommende Angelurlaube und ist nur zu empfehlen! Schade nur, dass es dem Kunden im Vorfeld so schwer gemacht wird, an das gewünschte Equipment zu kommen. 
Angler, die sich für die entsprechende Ausrüstung interessieren, informieren sich im Vorfeld und wissen um die Zusammenstellung und kaufen in Eigenverantwortung.


----------



## Friedhelm J. (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Hallo fiskeguide,
habe mit Schlageter dieselbe Erfahrung gemacht. Dort werde ich bestimmt nichts mehr kaufen. 
 Petri
Friedhelm J.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Hallo,

hier noch mal meine Einladung:

Ich mache am 12. 7.2008, Samstag im Angelcenter Grünheide / Berlin eine Echolotschulung und eine Vorführung auf dem See. ( http://www.angel-schlageter.de/index.php?cat=c363_Vor-Ort-Schulung.html )
Sehr gerne lade ich alle Teilnehmer dieser Diskussion ein, gemeinsam einige unterschiedliche Geräte live zu testen und sich ein Bild davon zu machen.
Da die Theorie ein sehr weites Feld mit vielen verschiedenen Meinungen ist, kann einzig und allein die Praxis Beweise bringen.
99% der hier gemachten Behauptungen beruhen doch einzig und allein auf Einzelgeräten, die noch nie im direkten Vergleich getestet wurden. Dies können wir ändern. 

Genauso werden demnächst Vergleichstests zwischen verschiedenen Herstellern gemacht, begleitet von einem kleinen Filmteam. Reproduzierbare Ergebnisse veröffentliche ich unter www.echolotzentrum.de.

Ich bin mir ja im Klaren, dass ich manchmal übers Ziel hinausschieße. So bin ich leider und habe auch markige Sprüche drauf. Sollte ich bei meinem Vorredner übertrieben haben, entschuldige ich mich.
Aber meine täglichen Erfahrungen (täglich ca. 100 Anrufe mit Beratungen oder Fragen) zeigen einfach, dass man es sich nicht so einfach machen sollte im Umgang mit Herstellerversprechungen und Standardmarketingaussagen.(Und das alle Geräte gleich sind!)

Anmeldungen oder Fragen beantworte ich gerne unter 05255 934700.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Der Thread hat zumindest eines bewirkt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=131091


----------



## shorty 38 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Hallo Sportsfreunde, ich habe mein Echolot ( Lowrance ) bei Beckertechnik in Hamburg gekauft. Habe vorher die Preise verglichen und Beckertechnik war um 200 Euro billiger (gleiche Gerät mit gleicher Seekarte) als das Echolotzentrum. Ferner habe ich dort vor Ort und vorher telefonisch eine super Beratung erhalten. Vergleichen lohnte sich und ich habe die guten deutschen Garantiebedingungen, den persönlichen Kontakt zum Verkäufer und weitere Serviceleistungen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## angelmatz (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Hallo Freunde des Echlolots!

Auch wenn ich Thomas Schlageter hier keinen "Honig ums Maul schmieren möchte", erlaubt mir ein paar Worte zur vergangenen "Echolotschulung" im Angelladen in Grünheide.
Es war für mich eine sehr interessante und lehrreiche Veranstaltung. Thomas Schlageter hielt einen sehr gut ausgearbeiteten "Powerpoint-Vortrag", der die Funktionsweise und die Unterschiede verschiedener Lote sehr gut darstellte. Für Fragen der Teilnehmer hatte er stets ein offenes Ohr, war während der vielen Stunden ein kompetenter Ansprechpartner für sämtliche anwesenden "Echolotinteressierten".
Ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass er "auf Teufel komm raus" Fischfinder verkaufen wollte, vielmehr beriet er die anwesenden Angler gezielt auf ihre Bedürfnisse.

Im Rahmen einer Bootsfahrt auf einem nahegelegenen See stellte er die neue Technik der Humminbird-Echolote vor, erklärte genau die Unterschiede zu anderen Anbietern. Weiterhin stellte er eine neue Technik für Lowrance-Echolote vor.
Leider war der See fast vollständig ohne Struktur, sodaß keine optimalen Voraussetzungen vorhanden waren. Trotzdem konnten wir mit dem Lot versunkene Boote u.ä. sehenwerte Dinge unter Wasser orten.
Auch auf diesem Bootstrip wurden durch Herrn Schlageter viele wissenswerte Tips und Ratschläge mitgeteilt.
Natürlich mußte er einsehen, dass der Preis dieser neuen Technik nicht für jeden Angler erschwinglich ist, aber auch für weniger solvente Interessenten versuchte er ein "geeignetes Lot" zu empfehlen.

Zusammengefaßt war es für mich ein interessanter "Lehrtag", der mir die Funktionsweise und die Unterschiede verschiedener Echolote näher gebracht hat.
Für einen "Neuling in Sachen Echolot" fand ich die Veranstaltung ausgesprochen hilfreich.

Danke nochmals an Thomas Schlageter!

Gruß und "Petri Heil" für alle

Matze


----------



## strawinski (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

erstmal zur Frage warum die echolote so teuer hier sind. tja, wir leisten halt immer noch reparationsleistungen für die USA. Alle Produkte, ob Coca Cola, Hamburger Jeans etc. sind schweineteuer oder mit Strafzöllen belegt. Was soll das? Nichts weiter sind wir als eineriesige Milchkuh für amreikanische Unternehmer, die hier ihre heimischen Defizite ausgleichen. Das ist die Strafe für die Fehler unserer vorväter. Oder was soll das,das ein Hamburger 2 Dollar kostet und hier nicht 1 €..die Sache ist doch klar oder? 

Die Beratung mit Herrn Echolotzentrum ist telefonisch sehr gut und im Prinzip kann es ihm egal sein welches echolot er verkauft, denn er verkauft ja sowieso welche. Nur mit dem Unterschied, er lebt seinen Job. Und das macht er 24 Stunden am Tag: Und dies tut er mit all seinen Möglichkeiten. Nur verstehen viele nicht, was er meint, wenn er sagt, das man ein echolot nur als echolot betrachten soll. ein echolot fängt keine fische....ihn kotzt es auch an, wenn leute anrufen und sich nur beraten lassen wollen und dann in den usa kaufen und mangels sprachkenntnissen sich verkaufen und sich dann wieder bei ihm rat holen. in meinen augen ist er der einzige neutrale experte in deutschland....wohin soll man sich sonst wenden..ansosnten ist man halt nur finanziell begrenzt.


----------



## Papi1 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Hallo an alle
Sehr interesates Thema hat man was dazu gelernt weil ich auch vor einem Kauf stehe,
weil ich kein Englisch kann werde ich bei Echolotzentrum kaufen vieleicht ein Fehler in Augen von anderm aber ich glaub es nicht. Da ich nur ca.100 km von padeborn wohne werde ich persönlich dort fahren und mich beraten lassen.
Gruss an alle
nur noch


----------



## Echolotzentrum (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Hallo,

erst einmal freue ich mich über eine Diskussion über meine Person! Denn auch eine kontrovers geführte Diskussion ist eigentlich Werbung für mich.
Da außerdem sehr viele Leser "amphibium" bereits als intensiver Kommentator kennengelernt haben, wissen diese auch wo wir dran sind.

Zum Thema Anleitungen:
Ruft bitte mal bei den Lieferanten an und fragt nach der Qualität des Drucks. Die Firma Lowrance / Think Big zum Beispiel schickt nur Kopien, genauso wie in der Regel auch die Firma Humminbird. Soll ich die Dinger nachdrucken lassen? Ich denke, dass ist nicht meine Aufgabe, sondern Aufgabe des Herstellers.
Leider befürchte ich, dass "Amphibium" sich nicht die Mühe macht zu telefonieren. Hier ist z.B die Nummer von Lowrance / ThinkBig: Tel. 0231 4462651. Viele Grüße von mir.

Zum Thema Mailanfrage:
Wenn alles nur so einfach wäre und mit Ja und Nein zu beantworten wäre!!!!
Eine Anfrage kann innerhalb von 5 Minuten genauestens per Telefon beantwortet werden. Per Mail kann das Bücher füllen.
Mich würde von "Amphibium" interessieren, welche Frage das gewesen ist. Denn wenn man das wirklich so schnell beantworten könnte, hätte ich es auch getan.

Ich bin im Moment jedes Wochenende mit Behörden auf dem Wasser: Polizei Saarland, Polizei Hamburg, Wasserwachten Tegernsee; Feuerwehr Berlin; gestern DLRG Hamburg.
Ich habe für jede Schulung insgesamt 12 Stunden gebraucht!!!! Und eigentlich waren alles nur "ganz einfache Fragen". Die Anleitung hat leider für die professionelle Beantwortung nicht gereicht.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn "Amphibium" mich anrufen würde und mit mir sprechen würde.
Aber leider werden wir gleich wieder den Spruch lesen, dass das nicht nötig wäre und er kein Interesse dran hat. So wie immer bei anonymen Beschwerden. Schade.
Meine Nummer lautet: Tel. 05255 934700

Ich kann mit meiner Arbeitsleistung immer noch sehr gut in den Spiegel schauen. Ich leiste gute Arbeit und bin ehrlich!! Wie oft kann ein Händler das von sich sagen?!

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Echolotzentrum (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Eine Sache noch zu " Angelmatz", der diese Diskusssion damals erst angeregt hatte:
Wir sind in der Zwischenzeit befreundet und er hat bei mir ganz viele Artikel gekauft! 
Denn wir haben miteinander kommuniziert und geredet. Nicht anonym, sondern wir haben telefoniert und uns auch öfter schon getroffen.
Eine bessere Werbung kann man nicht haben, einen kritischen Kunden von uns zu überzeugen.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Echolotzentrum (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Noch eine Frage an "Amphibium":
In einem anderen Themenbereich hast du mich zitiert mit einer Aussage zu einem HDS Geber von Lowrance.
Nur habe ich diese Aussage niemals gemacht! Hast du wirklich damals mit mir über ein Echolot gesprochen oder mit einem Mitbewerber?
Deshalb würde mich auch deine Frage interessieren und meine Antwort am Telefon, wo ich dir ein "Norwegen" Echolot verkaufen wollte. Denn dann habe ich entweder die Frage nicht richtig verstanden oder wir haben aneinander vorbeigeredet.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Komisch , ich habe mir grad SÄMTLICHE Beiträge von Amphibium durchgelesen , dieses sind ausschliesslich
Beiträge zu Fragen Echolot u.s.w. .
Anscheinend hat Amphibium durchaus Ahnung von der Sache - ob nun nur privat oder geschäftlich gewonnene Erfahrung
erfahren wir leider nicht - weiter spinn ich den Gedanken mal nicht.

Uli


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*



Friedhelm J. schrieb:


> Hallo fiskeguide,
> habe mit Schlageter dieselbe Erfahrung gemacht. Dort werde ich bestimmt nichts mehr kaufen.
> Petri
> Friedhelm J.



da hat jemand den Weg ins Anglerboard gefunden, um in seinen ERSTEN Beitrag negatives zu berichten ---- langsam wird`s offensichtlich ,worum es geht.
Aber einfach nur zu unprofessionell aufgezogen.

Uli


----------



## hechtangler2911 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Da kann man doch mal sehen,wers nötig hat und wer nicht,bin vielleicht auch nicht immer der einfachste Kunde,aber von den Fähigkeiten und der super netten Beratung vom Herrn Schlageter sehr angetan gewesen,und habe mir deshalb auch bei Ihm das Lowrance HDS5 Gekauft.Ich denke mal,das ich in Sachen Echolot nicht gerade ein Anfänger bin,aber so einen Mist wie Amphibium würde ich nie verbreiten,ich würde mich erst einmal richtig kundig machen,und dann ,und auch nur dann kannst du hier das Board zumüllen.
Jetzt wird sich ganz bestimmt wieder einer auf den Schlipps getreten fühlen,und sich wieder einmal von dieser Seite löschen,ist vielleicht auch besser so,denn wenn man keinen Rat annehmen will oder eh immer meint alles besser zu wissen,dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen,oder er schwebt in seiner ganz eigenen Welt.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Moin,
ich bin auch einer von denen die mit Thomas Schlageter nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
Ich habe mir vor einem Jahr bei ihm ein neues Gerät gekauft. Ich war natürlich auch bei anderen Anbietern und Mitbewerbern von Thomas aber nach vielen Telefonaten und einer Onlineschuhlung bei ihm war ich davon überzeugt das ich das richtige kaufe. Denn eigentlich wollte ich ein Lowrance für die Ostsee und Norge. Thomas hat mich davon überzeugt das Humingbird mit Quadrabeam besser ist. Jetzt wo ich das Gerät ein Jahr habe und benutze bin ich voll begeistert von der Technik und kamm mich bei Thomas nur bedanken.
Super Kundendiesnt und kein Geplapper am Telefon wie man es wo anders kennen gelernt hat.
Weiter so Thomas! #6 :m
Ps: Zu den Bedienungsanleitungen kann ich nur sagen das mir das echt wumpe ist ob ich da ein gebundenes Heft vor mir habe oder kopierte und geklammerte DinA4 Blätter. Am Ende habe ich gelernt das Gerät zu bedienen da ist es doch egal wie das Papier war. Mir jedenfalls.


----------



## Kampfknödel (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

Mensch Boardies,

ich finde es einfach schade, dass sich Herr Schlageter immer mehr für den Umstand verantworten "muss" weil er Echolote verkauft. Mittlerweile habe ich richtig Respekt vor Ihm und seiner schier unendlichen Höflichkeit.

Wenn ich mir vorstelle einige dieser Nörgler als Kunden vor mir zu haben - Leute, die wären schneller draußen als Sie rein gekommen sind. Kundenorientierung ist okey aber erst dienen und dann verdienen sollte doch auch erlaubt sein - zumindest im Ansatz.
Wer damit ein Problem hat , kann ja zur Abwechlung auch mal amerikanische oder englische Händler mit seinen mehr oder weniger guten Fragen nerven. 
Im übrigen kann man auf jede höfliche Frage die unter Umstanden Umsatz generiert, ebenso höflich mit einem Nein antworten. Auch Herr Schlageter wird das verstehen ohne nachtragend zu sein.

Ich kaufe auch in den Staaten aber ich vergesse nicht, dass erst recht für einen Verkäufer Zeit = Geld ist. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle auf welcher Seite des Erdballs dieser seinen Laden hat. 

Verliert bitte nicht den Fokus auf dem Umstand, dass ohne Umsatz hier mit Herrn Schlageter und seinen gern gelesenen Tipps Schluss mit Lustig ist. Für den Einen vielleicht nicht wichtig, für den Anderen schon.



Im diesen Sinne wünsche Ich Allen beste Geschäfte!

M.f.G.

René


----------



## angelmatz (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Eine Sache noch zu " Angelmatz", der diese Diskusssion damals erst angeregt hatte:
> Wir sind in der Zwischenzeit befreundet und er hat bei mir ganz viele Artikel gekauft!
> Denn wir haben miteinander kommuniziert und geredet. Nicht anonym, sondern wir haben telefoniert und uns auch öfter schon getroffen.
> Eine bessere Werbung kann man nicht haben, einen kritischen Kunden von uns zu überzeugen.
> ...


 
Riiiiiiiiichtig!!!!!!!

Lieben Gruß, Matze


----------



## fish-on (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wahre Aussagen bezüglich "Lowrance"?*

habe mir im letzten jahr ein Humminbird 575 (4-Kanal) aus USA schicken lassen. Es hat mit Versand etwa die Hälfte gekostet. Leider ist es war, daß sich weder deutsche Sprache noch metrische Werte einstellen lassen. Das macht die vollständige Bedienung manchmal schwierig. Hat jemand vielleicht eine deutsche Bedienugsanleitung oder einen Download-Link? Ansonsten ist das Gerät top. Benutze es vornehmlich in schwedischen Seen.


----------

